
Show HN: Check if a Domain is common or sketchy - Iwillgetby
PS C:\&gt; Invoke-Sqlcmd -Query &quot;sp_select_from_domains_where_domain_starts_with &#x27;amIevil&#x27;;&quot; -ServerInstance &quot; infosecrockstars.eastus2.cloudapp.azure.com ,443&quot; -username &quot;readonlyuser&quot; -password &quot;twitter&quot;<p>rank, domain<p>---- ------<p>28193044, amievil-graphicnovel.com<p>2611848, amievil.com<p>37416981, amievil.myblog.de<p>143664338, amievillegas716.joomla.com<p>160676189, amievilmovie.com<p>196148720, amievilt.com<p>PS C:\&gt; Invoke-Sqlcmd -Query &quot;sp_select_from_domains_where_domain_equals &#x27;cnn.com&#x27;;&quot; -ServerInstance &quot;infosecrockstars.eastus2.cloud
app.azure.com,443&quot; -username &quot;readonlyuser&quot; -password &quot;twitter&quot;<p>rank, domain<p>---- ------<p>66,   cnn.com<p>These 2 stored procedures query a table with a Billion domains in it.
======
Iwillgetby
This is the original data source.

harmonic centrality / pagerank

[https://commoncrawl.org/connect/blog/](https://commoncrawl.org/connect/blog/)

12.16 GB

cc-main-2020-feb-mar-may-host-ranks.txt.gz

